# Lilly hgh



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Just wondering wot to look for in spotting fake 72iu kits? Thinking of investing and trying something different from my ansomone, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is very hard to describe how they are fake to be fair, the Humatrope i have seen that are fake have had the GH replaced with water


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for the advice, these are the kits I've been looking at, any advice you can give on how these look would be hugely appreciated

View attachment 120343


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Don't post sources. I've seen those, no one can tell you if they contain legit HGH if people are placing with water.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, didn't realise that it had a name on it! I though the kits come with powder that mixes with the water like you would a geno pen? Thanks for your help


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I dont think there are fakes of the Turkish 72iu humatrope, i have compared them side by side with a pharmacy 36 iu uk humatrope, so many things that are correct, i cant find anything wrong with the water injector, cart, box and the way they work in comparison they are the same in a manufacturing aspect apart from the writing of course.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

meekdown said:


> Sorry, didn't realise that it had a name on it! I though the kits come with powder that mixes with the water like you would a geno pen? Thanks for your help


 They do. There is a separate amp/cartridge of GH. You have to mix them before use.

The solution also has a very distinct clinical smell to it as well.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

That's great mate, thank you for the help, it's just when people said they had switched the hgh for water I thought it must be pre mixed, glad to know they have to be mixed, cheer


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> I dont think there are fakes of the Turkish 72iu humatrope, i have compared them side by side with a pharmacy 36 iu uk humatrope, so many things that are correct, i cant find anything wrong with the water injector, cart, box and the way they work in comparison they are the same in a manufacturing aspect apart from the writing of course.


 That's great to know, how do you rate the humatrope kits? Thanks for the help


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

meekdown said:


> That's great to know, how do you rate the humatrope kits? Thanks for the help


 Humatrope is up the top of the gh chain, as long as your gh is actually genuine pharma your good, saizen, genotropin, nordtropin, humatrope are all top quality, i notice no difference between the two kits (Turkish , UK) switching from one to the other.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the info mate, huge help


----------



## Beastman (Dec 5, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> it is very hard to describe how they are fake to be fair, the Humatrope i have seen that are fake have had the GH replaced with water


 Sorry can I just ask how can u replace the gh with water mate? As the gh is in powder form? And the solution is just sterile water?

Just been offered some 72iu Lilly just want to make sure really


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Beastman said:


> Sorry can I just ask how can u replace the gh with water mate? As the gh is in powder form? And the solution is just sterile water?
> 
> Just been offered some 72iu Lilly just want to make sure really


 I dont know because I have never done it but I know plenty who have been stung by this....


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

I used humatrope the last time I used gh it was script and really good. I have never seen a fake myself but as everything else they are out there.


----------

